# Plan D to Plan B



## briste (6 Jan 2012)

My 61 year old mother was talking about moving from VHI Plan D to Plan B.

She has an ongoing incurable medical condition (cancer). She is in good sorts at the moment and her oncologist assures her she has at least 5 years.

I originally asked this question on the 20th of December (when everything temporarily went down the tubes) and she has since renewed Plan D (which I thought was the best idea).

Just for the sake of it, could anyone advise as to the feasibility and advisability of downgrading when you have a ongoing medical condition?

Thanks


----------



## snowyb (6 Jan 2012)

Hello,  I'm really sorry to hear of your mum's illness,  regarding your query, I think the main question that needs to be clarified is 'what type of hospital does your mum attend  i.e. is it public(Beaumont,Mater etc) or private(Bons Secours,Elm Park Private etc) or is it hi tech (Blackrock Clinic or Mater Private etc) ?  
With Plan D cover, she is fully covered for all inpatient stays in all hi tech hospitals.  With Plan B cover, there may be a shortfall cost of 260 per night in a hi tech hospital.
If she attends a public or private hospital, there would be no further costs involved, under Plan B, except for a private room in a private hospital.(price depends on procedure) .
Note: If you change from Plan D to Plan B and then a year later want to change back to Plan D, a waiting time of 2 years would apply for pre-existing conditions, so be very wary of all the implications involved.
Also, the accounts departments of both Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private are very helpful in explaining cover regarding Plan B - access to hi tech hospitals with Plan B cover has been opened up considerably in recent years, including cancer treatments.
Note, under Plan B, chemotherapy would be fully covered in hi tech hospitals also.
Health insurance plans are defined by the type or level of hospital cover it offers, rather than by the type of medical condition a person has.
I hope this explains things a bit clearer,  my thoughts and support are with you both for the future.
Snowyb


----------



## briste (6 Jan 2012)

Snowyb, thanks very much for the considered reply and especially the thoughts.


----------



## pj111 (7 Jan 2012)

snowyb said:


> Note: If you change from Plan D to Plan B and then a year later want to change back to Plan D, a waiting time of 2 years would apply for pre-existing conditions, so be very wary of all the implications involved.


 
It will also apply for NEW conditions since 1st January


----------



## pj111 (7 Jan 2012)

briste said:


> My 61 year old mother was talking about moving from VHI Plan D to Plan B.
> 
> She has an ongoing incurable medical condition (cancer). She is in good sorts at the moment and her oncologist assures her she has at least 5 years.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for your troubles. You won't be able to review until next year as you have renewed already. VHI do not allow changes until renewal date. Cancellation charges would apply if you were to cancel

_Patrick_


----------

